# Rant



## mkirby (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck!!!! i accidentally hit the edit button on your post and deleted it instead of responding to it. fuck, sorry about that. --matt pist


----------



## bobNkamille (Mar 31, 2009)

I can say alot of that same shit makes me sick also. But i have met some kids that dont wear a squatters right patch but they do believe in the cause but they own a place of there own and let people have floor space for just bring can food or tabbaco or beer. but yeah the first thing you stated i made up a song along those lines to spange with but i cant remember it for the life of me. But it said something along the lines why you feeding kids in africa when i'm out starving near your home. 

Know what makes me real fucking annoyed those people who buy the shopping bags to save our planet. You really want to save our planet go out side and pick up some god damn garbage and stop showering everyday YOUR WAISTING GOD DAMN WATER. Or how about stop waisting your money on useless bags and you fucking clean out your god damn scrap book room and make room for 4-5 squater kids. You know all the money they spend on useless shit they could put to good use


----------

